# another question about coat type



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

What does it mean when the standard says single without undercoat? How do you tell that?







I just dont get it.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

A single coat is just that a single layer. The double coat will have a longer outer coat and when you pull the hair back there is a more wooly like shorter undercoat. The undercoat makes it hard to see the skin of the animal. This is what sheds so bad in double coated breeds. Maltese do not have an undercoat.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Ok that makes sense, Jewels has a very thick coat but there is no shorter coat underneath. Its all the same length, just very thick. Thank you


----------

